

I Have a Startup – What is the difference between a side-project and a startup? - mkremer90
https://mattkremer.com/i-have-a-startup/

======
hashtag
I think there are several distinctions. You can have a side-project, a
lifestyle business, a small business, a startup, etc...

I think a startup is by definition a company hoping to scale fast. By this
definition, what the author is doing probably isn't a startup. But then again,
everyone define startup in their own definition so maybe it is by his
definition.

